# Planet Catfish



## 1843 (Oct 23, 2010)

www.planetcatfish.com

A picture dictionary of catfish, corydoras and plecostumus with care and breeding info.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I love that website. They helped me identify at least one catfish my akysis Longfilis


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Its a great site. I spend a lot of time there everytime Charles brings in a new shipment of fish

As with everything else on the internet, information to be taken with a grain of salt


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Planetcatfish is a great resource, but as some of the community there point out in the forums, they make mistakes also. But the members there contain an inordinate number of scientists (zoologists/biologists) so the talk can get very techical, if you're into that kind of thing.


----------

